
A warning about using Escrow.com - emil2k
https://medium.com/@forEmil/escrow-com-the-escrow-service-from-hell-2035923fc9f8
======
kareemm
Had similar terrible experiences with Escrow in the acquisition we just did
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12406892](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12406892)).
They're the worst.

